
How To Finance Your Startup - GVRV
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-finance-your-startup-2009-7
======
jlangenauer
Short summary: if your business promises large returns, and requires lots of
start-up capital, seek VC; if your business has not-so-large returns, and
doesn't require lots of capital, boot-strap. Duh.

